# 4x100 to 4x4.00" Trailer?



## Stealth_TDI (Nov 12, 2003)

Hello,
I'm looking to mount an old set of VW wheels on my utility trailer. First, I need to get a machine shop to enlarge the wheels' center bore from 57mm to 2.5 inches. But my real question is a matter of lug spacing compatibility.
My wheels are 4x100. The trailer is 4x4.00 inches. The difference is between the two is 1.8mm total. Divide that by two and each lug will be offset by approx 0.9mm.
Has anyone ever done this? Will the wheels seat without overstressing the studs? Or do I need to modify the wheel or trailer hub by that smidget to avoid problems? Given my choice, I'd prefer to have a machine shop modify the hubs since they're cheap to replace.
I appreciate your advice!
Scott


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: 4x100 to 4x4.00" Trailer? (Stealth_TDI)*

4x100 is usually reffered to as 4x4''. So, if it fits on the bolts, then you are going to be fine.


----------

